# smokeymountain smokers



## bluefrog (Feb 5, 2006)

In reading posts to these forums I keep seeing the Smokeymountain Smokers mentioned.  I went to their web sight and am impressed with their pictures,escription an price.  I have a charcoal or wood offset, and a gas grill, but really like the looks of the Smokeymountain.  One can't have to many grills, guns or fishing rods.  Can I get some feedback on thi brand of smoker?

Thanks much,

Scott, aka Bluefrog


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 6, 2006)

Howdy Scott. My wife would love you hadle as she's a big frog collector. How'd you come to choose bluefrog?

What website did you see the Smokeymountain Smokers on? Can you post a link please?

Sorry but after re-reading your post I still couldn't determine if by "Smokeymountain Smokers" you meant Weber Smoky Mountain (WSM) or Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain (GOSM) smoker. A little more info will help.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 6, 2006)

I was looking at the Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain smoker.  I don't remember where I first saw it but have seen it or them mentioned in several post here.  
Re my name... I used to know a georgeous girl who was forever singing"I'm in love with the big blue frog and the big blue frog loves me."  So I started useing it as a cb handle an have just kept with it.

Scott


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 7, 2006)

Scott, First let me tell you that im kinda new to this passion, I received my GOSM for a gift about 2 months ago. I have smoked alot of meat since!! Mostly deer,moose,pheasant,and the beloved FATTIE. Everything has turned out great,from roasts to Jerky. It is truely an awesome piece of equipment, and welcome member to my patio. Although as stated in another thread that I have read, you got to watch out as to which store you purchase from, it has been noted that the same model is available at many different stores. People on this forum have found that the one made available from Wally world (walmart) is not up to the same standards as say the one that is at Gander Mtn. If you are thinkin of makin a purchase....I would definatly say go for it.
                                      Take care and smoke on,  Todd


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 7, 2006)

I have owned the GOSM 16"x16"x36" charcoal and propane models. I gave them to family members and upgraded to 2 GOSM Big Block smokers to increase capacity.

The charcoal version needs a charcoal grate added to the firepan for increased performance. The propane versions work perfectly out of the box. With the wider shelves in the big block there is room for full length racks of ribs and large whole packer briskets without having to trim them.

Here is an online store where I've seen them.
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/epod2000/smokers.html

Sam's Club, Bass Pro Shops, Cabela's, Gander Mountain, Walmart and a few other stores sell them seasonally. I bought my stainless steel ones at Sam's Club.


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 7, 2006)

seasonal might be the answer.
wally world has them on line but not in stores in stl area


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good Morning Scott,
     I have used a Charbroil off set for about a year and this past Christmas, my wife gave me a Big Block GOSM (Stainless Steel dual wall) propane/wood type smoker. I have to tell you that it has performed perfectly. I've done some fine briskets, butts, and ribs. I have not yet done chicken but I'm confident it will be fine. It is not as much fun to operate (fire tending etc.) but it is far more efficient. Oh yes, she got mine at Sam's club and I believe it was about $300. I hearty recommend it and wish you many good smokes.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome Blue Frog (and fellow South Floridian)!  Please take a few moments and go to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself to everyone!  We have lots of GOSM users here that can definitely assist you.

BTW Bob...............I can not find your Stainless Double Walled GOSM anywhere, my friend!  You must have been at the right place at the right time!

Jeff


----------



## bearswoodshop (Feb 7, 2006)

Scott, bought mine at Menards, and I have nothing but good  :lol:  things to say about it.  Its winter here, and I tend to use it alot more than my offset, because it gas, and very easy to just set and let her smoke.  A very good investment.  BEAR
OH, my wife would disagree on the alotment of (guns, fishing rods, cookers, meat grinders, tools, tractors, mowers, 4 wheelers, chainsaws, trucks, jeeps, freezers, cooking equipment, etc. ) OK, maybe I do go overboard just alittle,  :roll: NA, can't be, go ahead and get the smoker.


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 8, 2006)

I was walking through Sam's Club in January (considered off-season by most) and there they were! A pallet stacked with GOSM Stainless Steel Big Block smokers. I wasn't there to buy a smoker so I looked at them, went on my merry way ..... and the had to go back to look one more time. My wife was with me and don't you know she is a patient woman. I must have mulled over them for at least a half hour or more and then I put one on the cart. It was to my wifeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s great surprise when I reached for a second one and heaved it up onto the first one. All she said was, "TWO!" Well, they were to replace the TWO smaller GOSM smokers that I was about to give to HER family. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I suppose I was in the right place at the right time AND she was in the right mood. :lol: We hadn't taken our Christmas tree down yet so I figure it must have been residual Christmas Spirit. :D


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeff,
     Sam's Club in Covington, Ga. Had a large pallet of them a few weeks ago. Perhaps they are being distributed. Again, I love mine. 

Bill


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I guess it's time to visit Sam's again.  My last visit was during the Holidays and they didn't have so much as a Gas Grill on the floor!  I'm not a member, but if these units are as nice as I hear Brother Bob profess, I'll buy a membership!  All the GOSM's I've seen "up close and personal" so far, have yet to impress me - but if these are Stainless and double- walled (with hopefully a better wood box), I'll probably walk out with one!

Thanks guys!

Jeff


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 9, 2006)

Jeff, have you seen my website?


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 9, 2006)

Website?  No I haven't.  I'd love to have it, post or IM me with it.

BTW, I called an area Sam's to see if they had the Stainless version...she said yes, but when asked the price, she said $794!!!!!!!!!  I recall you saying it was around 3 Bills?  I wonder if she was giving me the price on a  stainless gas grill?

What say you?

Jeff


----------



## johnnyreb (Feb 9, 2006)

she may have been qouting the price of that members mark smoker...

its ALOT smaller than the GOSM


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 9, 2006)

Could be, Crazy.  I think it's probably worth the trip to find out.......what could it hurt?

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 9, 2006)

Jeff,
     That had to be a quote for a different type of cooker. My wife bought mine at a Sams's Club in Georgia and it was $298 before tax. It is indeed a stainless steel, double walled big block Gosm. The quality of construction is, in my opinion, outstanding. I have used it probably 4 or 5 times since Christmas and I really am impressed with it. Good luck with your search.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 9, 2006)

Well...........the girl that *finally* answered the phone sounded like she was 20, and I think all she heard was "Stainless Steel".  Like she would really know the difference in a grill and a smoker?  No offense to any "female" members!    :D 

I think an actual visual inspection is in order.

Jeff


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 10, 2006)

Jeff, I think I've posted this before under a different thread but this is the link to my website:
http://www.romineinc.com/BBQ/index.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2006)

Bob-Excellent website, I really enjoyed the pics 'tl my stomach started growling! I really got to do some 'que this weekend!!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 11, 2006)

Bob,
     I'd like to second Dutch's comments. Good site and great looking BBQ!!


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 12, 2006)

Bob, 

Great job on the website, my friend!  I'd love to have the recipe for the Jamaican Jerk Seasoning you used on the Pork!

So *that's* the Stainless Big Block?  That seems just what I'm looking for.  I hope the wood box is better than most of the GOSM's I've seen?

Jeff


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 13, 2006)

Jeff the Jamaican Jerk Pork recipe is on page 111 in Raichlen's book "*How to Grill*".

The cast iron wood box is bigger than the Non-Big Block model, but only a little. I think it's deeper but about the same size square.

Thanks for the compliments. Puttin' up your own website is just another excuse to cook.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I sort of "snuck into" the WPB Sam's at work today, and all they had was the Member's or Maker's Mark (can't remember which) SS Model.  No GOSM to be found.  That unit was nice, but for $683, I could get one of KC Scott's "Fast Eddie's"!  Still hoping I'll find one at a Sam's somewhere near by.  Still lookin'!

Jeff


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 14, 2006)

Bob,

After checking Sam's website, they don't even list the SS GOSM you have.  A little web surfing revealed that the only difference between yours and the regular "Big Block" was the Stainless......is that correct?  The regular BB is double-walled?  

Also dimensions showed them to only be 36" tall?  Didn't know they were that tiny.  Your website photo showed your unit to be almost as tall as the 'Dera?  (not to scale I suppose).

Starting to get frustrated finding a "decent" gas unit to back up Ol' Backdraft!

BTW, it is a Member Mark they do carry.

Jeff


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 14, 2006)

Z The stainless model is the only one that I know of that has double-walls. The standard black model big block is single-wall. I have a friend in Missouri that has one.

The body is 36" tall not including the legs which make it a little taller. And you are correct, the collage on my website is not to scale. If fact, that is a photo of my big blocks taken in my living room in front of the Christmas tree which I carefully edited to remove the background. So the individual pictures of my equipment have no proportional relationship to each other.

BTW, I've never seen the GOSM smoker on Sam's Club's website. I'd call to check availability it's faster & cheaper than driving.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, that answers a few questions.  I figured you probably photo-shopped the prints.

Calling first is definitely in order, providing you can find a knowledgeable clerk.

So the search for the elusive SS GOSM continues....................details at 11!

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jeff,
     I'm really enjoying using mine. It is indeed the stainless steel dual walled GOSM. I'm afraid I'm not quite callibrated. I sort of messed up a bastch of jerkey today. I'm going to pursue that. Also, I'm going on a mission ...... I'll be in Panama City Beach tomorrow. I'll check Sam's there. Also, I'll stay on the watch. If I run across the Big Block Stainless Steel Dual walled GOSM smoker, I'll let you know. How about the rest of you.... help find Jeff a big block stainless steel dual walled propane smoker.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks Bill, that would be great!  I'd gladly pay for any expenses it would take to ship it down to So. Fla..   I just can't seem to find one down here or on the Net.  Let me know how you make out!

Jeff


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 15, 2006)

I was able to find a little info from Sam's:

GREAT OUTDOORS
STAINLESS STEEL SMOKER W/ DBL WALL
Item: 174383
Price: $298.81 

However, using their on-line product locator I was unable to find one in your area or mine. But I just spoke with Ruby at my local store and she & her boss are trying to locate one. She knows she can search inventory for all the Texas stores but is not sure about Florida. So if you call you local store they may be able to search all of Florida.

 SAM'S CLUB 8157: 4295 45TH STREET W. PALM BEACH , FL   (561) 687-0098 
 SAM'S CLUB 8140: 7233 SEACREST BLVD. LANTANA , FL   (561) 586-9260 
 SAM'S CLUB 6637: 950 N UNIVERSITY DR. CORAL SPRINGS , FL   (954) 345-3443 
 SAM'S CLUB 6341: 13550 W. SUNRISE BLVD. SUNRISE , FL   (954) 846-7001 
 SAM'S CLUB 8173: 1900 UNIVERSITY DR. MIRAMAR , FL   (954) 433-8867 
 SAM'S CLUB 8150: 3855 S. US HWY. 1 FT. PIERCE , FL   (772) 489-0552 
 SAM'S CLUB 6217: 8425 NW 13TH TERRACE MIAMI , FL   (305) 463-9384 
 SAM'S CLUB 6520: 5565 20TH ST. VERO BEACH , FL   (772) 978-9385


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the Homework there, Brother Bob!

Jeff


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 16, 2006)

Ruby didn't call me back but if you'd like me to persue the matter further I'll give them another call.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 16, 2006)

That would be greatly appreciated - Thanks for your efforts, Bob!

Jeff


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeff, sad news my friend. My store can do a "mass search" for stores in a 150 mile radius, after that they must search store by store. I was not able to find one anywhere in my area, and we check a few stores near Palm Beach with no success. :( 

One store in Florida did have the more expessive stainless smoker that cost over $600.


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 18, 2006)

well I got my gosm big block and am curing it as I write this.  I would like to get some recipes for ABTs.  I've done them with country ham, and with cheese but would like some ideas.  Also, what is a fattie or faty?


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Blue!

One of the greatest things about ABT's are that the recipes are quite endless.  It's a great item to experiment with if you're good around a Kitchen.  I know alot of people that use sausage with them, as well as Seafood.  I'll see if I can dig up some of my recipes!

Let me know how you do with your Big Block.  It looks like the elusive Stainless Steel Doulble-Wall BB is a thing of the past!  I haven't decided on where to go next for a back-up cooker, but I'm checking out the regular BB.  Like I said, I don't mind paying for quality, but the stainless model Sam's has now doesn't have alot of shelf space to justify $700.

Good luck with your new Cooker!

Jeff


----------

